# Some photos from my last vacation.....



## victorwol (Jul 11, 2012)

From the backyard of the house I rented

5d MKIII f4 30 Seconds 24mm ISO 160


----------



## victorwol (Jul 11, 2012)

Another one, first day we arrived had a huge lightning storm....

5D MKIII f7.1 13 Seconds expo 30mm in a 16-35 EF f2.8 LII


----------



## victorwol (Jul 11, 2012)

this one is multiple long exposures combined in one in Photoshop


----------



## victorwol (Jul 11, 2012)

was lucky.... had a clean night....

5D MKIII 30 Seconds f2.8 ISO 200 Ef 16-35 f2.8 LII


----------



## blaydese (Jul 19, 2012)

Excellent!

I in no hurry, but I excited to one day to long exposure shots. Any stacking processing going on here? 

Peace! 8)


----------



## Chewy734 (Jul 19, 2012)

aewsome shots!

Where did you go for vacation?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 19, 2012)

Good stuff here. 8)


----------

